# .mpg -->.flv



## blue gekko (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a movie file that I recorded on my phone, and I wish to somehow change it into a flash animation. However, I cannot add the movie to Flash for some reason, maybe it's because the extension is .3gp.

If any more information is required, I will do my best to find out for you.

Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## mdnky (Jul 10, 2007)

If you have Flash 8 installed, then you should have the option under QT Pro to export to a FLV file.  QT shouldn't have a problem loading those video files.  (Flash 8 [and Adobe Flash CS3 Pro] come with an FLV export plugin that works with After Effects, Final Cut Pro, Quicktime Pro & Avid Xpress DV)


----------



## blue gekko (Jul 14, 2007)

Ooooh, maybe because I don't have QT Pro, and I don't have After Effects, Final Cut Pro or Avid Xpress DV. But surely that's not the only way to do what I'm trying to do.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 14, 2007)

You can convert just about anything to FLV (or many other formats) with ffmpegX.

It's also possible other QuickTime-based apps that aren't crippled like Apple's non-Pro QuickTime Player would work. QTAmateur is a good one.


----------

